# I regret to inform everyone



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Luna has passed on  It was quite unexpected while she was sick she seemed to be showing great improvement in the past few days. Breathing seemed to be getting better and she was getting more active and eating. But alas I came home tonight and I found her lying on her side not breathing and well no need to go into detail. But She will be missed. She was very loved and I take comfort in the fact that me and all that contributed time and effort did our best to keep her comfy and try to bring her back to health. And that she knew this before she died. I know she is in a better place and isn't suffering anymore.  

R.I.P I will never forget you and I will always love you!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Ace. I was really hoping she'd pull through. 

She really was very loved by you. All rats deserve the compassion and love you gave her.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awww.  -hugs- RIP


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww so sorry. She was so cute.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Remember the good times with her.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I was pretty sad but It seemed inevitable, We never really knew how old she was but I had a strong feeling she was an older rat. I don't know the exact cause of death could have been one of many reasons. But At least she is in a better place. I still have Lilly  I will be taking extra care of her. And keeping an eye out for more rats in need of a home and a loving mother who will take great care of them  Lilly is in need of a friend. She has been so lonely since Luna got sick and had to be separated.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure she had the very best life with you.


----------

